# Battery Chargers



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I have two of the 7.2 a to charge the two Li-Ion batteries in my skiff. Worked well so far. Supposed to cut back to maintenance charge when batteries are fully charged.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Those style units are meant to be used off the water in a protected area and not stored on the boat. You want to get a true marine unit if you plan on mounting this in the boat. If you don't mind hooking up the batteries back at the house each day, the Noco is a fine unit.

If you want an onboard, the best line out there technology wise is Powermania. They aren't cheap but they are built for a marine environment. Most marine on board 4 banks are going to run around $300. 

http://www.internationalmarineservi...30V2-4-Bank-Waterproof-Onboar-p/pow-58207.htm


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Powermania ×2, I am having a M220V2 installed in my skiff.


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

I recently got a NOCO charger and it has worked great. For a “charge at home” unit they are great.
If you want a permanently installed charger make sure to get a Marine, waterproof charger like the Powermania one.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I have been considering getting the NOCO Gen Mini 1 to mount in my skiff in the hoist slip. Fact rep told me that as long as it was not submerged it would be ok....


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

HTown said:


> Hey everyone, I usually charge my boat at home but now I keep my boat at the marina. Does anyone use these:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PKIBVU...Tx&pd_rd_r=Q180VWXNWRVZMNKP8BAY&pd_rd_w=TEs5W
> 
> ...


I use a similar G3500 for my trolling motor battery. I don't keep it permanently on the skiff, but do leave it charging for days sometimes while on the trailer at the marina...has been a week or more, but I typically use the boat at least 3 times a week. It is out of the weather when charging and out of the way when using the boat.


----------



## HTown (Nov 7, 2017)

https://no.co/genm1

I went ahead and ordered two of these. I didnt know that Noco maid marine chargers, I watched a youtube video and they said its idiot proof! I usually take the boat out 2-3 times a month so I think this will work out great. I was going to get the two bank but it weighed more and the cord didnt reach both the batteries without being wired through the boat and I dont want wires handing out while Im running. 

Definitely give these a look


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Noco makes marine grade on board charges. The Gen M1 linked above are marine grade and well suited for on board charging. IMO they are not as robust as the Powermania units and cost is almost the same.

What I have learned with charges is you want one that is fully epoxy encased not just a gasket style. Charges that are weather resistant, are not built to handle the vibration and constant moisture on a boat. I am sure some are fine but IMO spend a few bucks more and reduce the chance of a fatigue failure. It is not like the true marine grade charges are that much more expensive.

Given that chargers going bad often take batteries with them, a cheaper malfunctioning charger can be an expensive mistake. My last Minn Kota took out two batteries on the boat when it went. Thankfully all of it was under warranty.


----------



## Wolftaco (Sep 2, 2017)

Have you consider a Blue Sea System ACR (Automatic Charging Relay), since you have two batteries? For people with dual batteries, this is a much lighter/reliable option, combines your batteries and charges them when you are running your outboard (or externally charging them) and isolates them when there is no charge present. I almost NEVER need to use external charge for my batteries, it’s a set it and forget it type of setup. Only time I use an external charger is if I am running both batteries completely dead on an electric only lake. Otherwise this setup will work perfectly for 99% of applications. Just a different aproach if you are trying to save weight on a micro skiff.


----------



## HTown (Nov 7, 2017)

I took a look at the Powermania, it looks really good. I already ordered the two mini gen 1 chargers but I think they will work out for me because they have a 5 year warranty, and after 5 years I'll probably just replace them since they are cheaper.

Woah... That Blue Sea System ACR looks like my kind of deal. Im going to look into that more, I dont really know how to set it up but the whole "setup and forget it" is how I roll! These chargers will be a bandage till I figure that system out.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

The Blue Seas ACR, Stealth One DC, etc work but have specific requirements. They cannot charge a heavily depleted battery. They do not typically work with trickle chargers. They require the same types of battery. They do not optimize the charging done to each battery. They also do not support advanced charging that is designed to help lengthen a batteries lifespan. They are dead simple, light and charge multiple batteries from the outboard while running which for many is a better option. I avoid them because we sometimes drain our batteries down too far and then it is a manual process of hooking up chargers to correct it as the ACR will not combine low voltage batteries.

Battery chargers on the other hand are meant to keep batteries in peak condition, help them last longer and are a guarantee of sorts to start off a fishing day with fully charged batteries.

As for the Noco Mini 1, two are more expensive than the two bank Powermania V2 series. The advantage of a multibank Powermania V2 is its ability to divert the full amp of the charger to one battery in the bank for faster charging, revive fully dead batteries, fully epoxied, active cooling, not voltage sensitive, etc.

https://www.amazon.com/Powermania-Turbo-waterproof-battery-charger/dp/B00P9J24WY


----------



## Wolftaco (Sep 2, 2017)

Cam said:


> The Blue Seas ACR, Stealth One DC, etc work but have specific requirements. They cannot charge a heavily depleted battery. They do not typically work with trickle chargers. They require the same types of battery. They do not optimize the charging done to each battery. They also do not support advanced charging that is designed to help lengthen a batteries lifespan. They are dead simple, light and charge multiple batteries from the outboard while running which for many is a better option. I avoid them because we sometimes drain our batteries down too far and then it is a manual process of hooking up chargers to correct it as the ACR will not combine low voltage batteries.
> 
> Battery chargers on the other hand are meant to keep batteries in peak condition, help them last longer and are a guarantee of sorts to start off a fishing day with fully charged batteries.
> 
> ...


I agree with the point you made about about trickle chargers not working with ACR, but totally disagree with the following statements: “cannot charge a heavily depleted battery” - not true “they require same size batteries” - not true. Your other points about “optimizing charging, extending life” have nothing to do with ACRs. An ACR simply detects a voltage source (based on a pre-set current) and either completes or isolates a circuit. That’s all it does, it is a simple relay! It is not concerned with types of upstream voltage sources (wether it’s an alternator vs charger) and downstream battery capacities and types. The reason I have skeptical hippo eyes is that “optimizing charging” and “extending battery life” is more a function of the types of batteries you use, how you wire them (parrallel vs series), how you maintain and use them, etc. There are a million different ways to setup a dual battery system, I am merely suggesting that OP (and others reading this) to consider an alternative approach to managing charge. I have drained batteries completely dead, both lead acid and AGM, with trolling and winching applications, and have never had a battery last less then 5 years, all while using an ACR to manage on board charging...


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Wolftaco said:


> I agree with the point you made about about trickle chargers not working with ACR, but totally disagree with the following statements: “cannot charge a heavily depleted battery” - not true “they require same size batteries” - not true.


Once the voltage output of a battery drops below 9.5v, the ACR will not connect to that battery. It is in the Blue Seas manual and is a feature to prevent vampire draining from a failing battery.

As for "size"... I don't think I said that. What I did say is "type". Advanced batteries such as Optima often have specific criteria to be properly maintained on a charger. Mixing an AGM, Gel or Thin Plate is not advised in the same relay as they often have different absorption schedules. This is why most chargers have a selector switch for the different types. Using the wrong battery type on a charger can shorten the life of a battery.

The ACR route is one way to go but one should be aware of the advantages and disadvantages of both relay charging and dedicated battery chargers before jumping in. I hopefully pointed those out correctly.


----------



## HTown (Nov 7, 2017)

Finally got the two Noco Mini's in the mail. I went down this past week and epoxied them and put them on the batteries, and I am really happy with them. Went fishing the next day and the batteries were charged and the chargers themselves were not hot. I'll do an update in the future, say 3 months!


----------



## wellmanj (Feb 4, 2013)

I love my NOCO GENIUS chargers. I've had a NOCO Genius 3 bank charger on my 19-6 Aquasport since 2010 and I recently bought another NOCO Genius 2 bank charger for my Carolina Skiff JV 17. I couldn't be happier with them. You can get them off of amazon pretty cheap: https://amzn.to/2Gm32fq. They're automatic chargers, so no big deal if you forget they're plugged in and they're waterproof also.


----------

